# DIY Colorado elk hunt



## steelie89 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all, looking to do a 2015 DIY archery elk hunt, looking for a checklist of what to bring, were planning to pack camp in. This is something we've never done before. Outside of getting ourselves into good physical condition, what tips does everyone have for us? I won't ask you for specific areas, but f someone is willing to share that info feel free to pm me. General locations throughout the state would be great, what do we bring with, what not to bring? We want to go when the bulls are bugling. Any tips anyone may have surely would be appreciated! Thanks all!


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Google: pack list: do-it-yourself elk hunt. Field and Stream has a good list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Make sure you check out nw Colorado. Craig, Meeker area. Some of the highest elk densities in the state. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Couple years back we did a walk in hunt out of Craig. Lots of elk but needed to count points.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

2014 was our first DIY walk in hunt in Colorado. My partner shot a 4x4 and I almost got one. 
It was the most difficult thing I have ever done. I may have cried the 3rd night trying to get my boots off :gaga:. The first 3 days are the hardest.
I am going to assume you will also become an addict like us so,buy the lightest hiking equipment you can afford. we used hammocks, they worked great. 
Our plan was 4 to 5 days up then back down to clean up and resupply.
I was told 2 weeks is a minimum and they were correct.

Youtube is a great place to get " how to" 

http://soleadventure.com/elk/my-elk-hunting-gear-list-for-extended-backpack-hunts/

Have fun!


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a great food video. A logical approach to hiking food. Calories/ounce. Youtube- Sintax77 backpaking food.


----------



## accumarkuser (Jan 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Make sure you check out nw Colorado. Craig, Meeker area. Some of the highest elk densities in the state. Shrubby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm sorry Shrubby but you are completely wrong about the elk densities in that area!!! Just kidding. I hunt the that area and because of Sports Afield's articles, I saw more hunters than ever before. :yikes:


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Some things I found helpful that don't always show up on lists:

Hatchet - for quartering, 3 chops and you are through the thickest bones.

Kevlar Fillet Gloves - for knife work, mountain tops are no place for a nasty cut

Small Tarp - nice for making a clean spot to set meat down.

Garbage Bags - helpful for moving the guts away from the carcass just in case you have to make several trips. Predators tend to hit the guts first. Easier to move guts than an entire elk.

Jet Sled, Crap ton of Rope and Tree Stand Harness - this saved me in 2010, I hauled a bull out in 3 trips by myself. It was so much easier than carrying. When it was too steep I unhooked the sled and lowered it with the long rope. Be sure you lash your quarters and gear in the sled, might require drilling some small holes around the lip of the sled. Some guys will probably tell you this is a terrible idea, but it worked great. Jet sleds are easy to pack too.

Blood Thinner - I think it's a good idea to bring something to help with altitude sickness. I've tried the prescription stuff, and aspirin seems to help. Altitude sickness sucks.

One thing that surprised me was it isn't that hard to quarter and elk by yourself, however not ideal.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Satellight phone. Not sure where you are heading but your cell phone may not have coverage.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.elk-hunting-tips.net/backcountry-bowhunting.html Good Info


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

More http://www.elk-hunting-tips.net/backpack-hunting.html


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

steelie89 said:


> Hi all, looking to do a 2015 DIY archery elk hunt, looking for a checklist of what to bring, were planning to pack camp in. This is something we've never done before. Outside of getting ourselves into good physical condition, what tips does everyone have for us? I won't ask you for specific areas, but f someone is willing to share that info feel free to pm me. General locations throughout the state would be great, what do we bring with, what not to bring? We want to go when the bulls are bugling. Any tips anyone may have surely would be appreciated! Thanks all!


I don't have experience with Colorado elk, but in general I think packing a camp in is not necessary during archery. A comfortable camp will make it that much easier to get up in the morning, and easier to pick up and run if you're striking out.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

If you are looking for a pack check out the Kuiu Ultra or the Icon Pro. I chose the ultra 3000 for xmas $330. With the addition of zpacks cuben fiber hybrid stuff sack underneath for an additional 580 cu inches. 
EXO Mountain also caught my eye. 
Glad I didnt buy the $700 Tenzing Carbon Fiber pack last year.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Got the stuff sack idea here. 



He starts talking about it at 13:30


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

An ATV or UTV makes the drive up the 2 tracks much easier. Our truck transmission was overheating and everything in the cab ended up on the floor. It was my partners truck so actually that was pretty funny.
We felt comfortable leaving the atv for several days along the 2 track. Not many idiots at that altitude. 
I did'nt change jets and it worked at low rpms but I could smell raw gas. Next year I will jet it correctly.

Hope this helps


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know camping in the backcountry sounds great but it loses it's luster after a few days. I would strongly recommend camping from a vehicle for your 1st trip. You can still get way out in the backcountry, miles and miles from any town. If u really are set on spike camping maybe just try it a couple nights at a time and then return to the truck to stock up on supplies. It is pretty warm out there in early archery season so getting meat back to truck quickly will be a priority. 80s at 9000 feet is not uncommon. Good luck! But let me warn u, it will ruin u for michigan hunting!


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Steelie89, Are you making any progress? 
Give us a report so we can pick it apart.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Seriously, are you making any progress?


----------

